# Current work



## NDVXstudio (Jan 17, 2018)

This is an example of my work and also my most recent piece. I use foam forms and acrylic paint on canvas. The title of the work is Greedy People. This painting is part of a series of works all titled Greedy People. 

These paintings are tied to my world view. I slosh through my world of flashes rarely entertained, everyone knows something I don’t care to know.


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Thought provoking and sad.


----------



## NDVXstudio (Jan 17, 2018)

dickhutchings said:


> Thought provoking and sad.


Thank you for you comment. I would love to hear more.


----------

